# DNA testing



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I was just wondering at what age to do the OFA DNA test. Can I do it on a pup or does it need to wait until she is an adult?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You can do it on a puppy, but you also have to have access to the parent's DNA to tell anything.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The sire has the DNA done. I was on the OFA site and it gives the option to do DNA for the DM gene which is why I am asking. The vet will be doing the majority of my pups testing at 1 year, ie hip prelims, elbow prelims, blood draws, to send to OFA. The DNA DM from what I am understanding is an at home cheek swab test. Did I read it wrong?


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes its a cheeck swab then you swab it onto a paper test until it turns white then let dry for one hour seal it and mail it back the dog cant eat or drink for one hour before you swab too..it can be done at any age.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BlkCzechGSD said:


> Yes its a cheeck swab then you swab it onto a paper test until it turns white then let dry for one hour seal it and mail it back the dog cant eat or drink for one hour before you swab too..it can be done at any age.


Thanks! I will go ahead and order the kit!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

your welcome!


----------

